# An ALL metal 9mm photo thread.



## Brenainn

I am very interested in seeing pictures of ALL METAL framed 9mm pistols. They seem hard to find and I am always interested in seeing things I may have overlooked, etc. Start posting away!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

The one on the left is a Stoeger Cougar 9mm that my girlfriend picked out. It shoots great and feels great as well. Almost feels like a smaller 92fs. It's performed flawlessly and we love it.



-Jeff-


----------



## Jackle1886

I see you have a Ken Onion Leek knife there. I carry one of those too, soon it will have a 9mm companion!


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Jackle1886 said:


> I see you have a Ken Onion Leek knife there. I carry one of those too, soon it will have a 9mm companion!


It's a great knife and it's my daily carry knife as well. I got it to replace the S&W pocket protector in the picture which I gave to my girlfriend to carry after a very large wave of sexual assaults on campus. They're both great knives.

-Jeff-


----------



## hawcer

Are you talking NEW ,still available from the factory?:watching:


----------



## MLB

Two of my favorites, my BHP, and the P5c that I'm still looking for:


----------



## submoa

My all time 9mm favorite HK P7M8 Jubilee. Long live the squeezcocker!!!!!

















Also a long time favorite Walther P5C (with Nill stippled wood combat grips)


----------



## Black Metal

I still love my old trusty Ruger


----------



## Spartan

Still my fav:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Golly..My pic sucks next to all these..Here's my 226 Sigbrokenimage


----------



## MMMike

gotta love the BHP


----------



## txpete




----------



## Pistolero

My CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical. Steel from head to toe. 








I love this gun!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Since this thread seems to be revived I'll add my Springer..Forgot to earlier


----------



## VAMarine

I'm seeing a trend...


----------



## cruzthepug

Beretta 92FS


----------



## The Goat

All of these are good metal guns. one might not be practical:smt083









Sig 229 40cal








Desert Eagle 50cal








Baby Eagle 9mm


----------



## cruzthepug

I guess I can add a CZ P01


----------



## dosborn

Ruger P89DC


----------



## Freedom1911

cruzthepug said:


> I guess I can add a CZ P01


Do you have a larger image of this, it would make a good wallpaper


----------



## Freedom1911

Bersa Thunder Hi Capacity Pro










Para 18-9










Astra A100


----------



## YFZsandrider

Sig 228 factory two tone :mrgreen:


----------



## cruzthepug

Freedom1911 said:


> Do you have a larger image of this, it would make a good wallpaper


http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4384013565_c9ac35aa1b_o.jpg


----------



## Freedom1911

Perfect. Thanks, you must be a photographer cause that looks like professional work.:smt1099


----------



## Revolutionary_Q

*She Makes My PT99 Look GOOD!*


----------



## group17




----------



## beretta-neo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## SigZagger

S&W Performance Center 5" 952-2


----------



## Shipwreck

Old thread


----------



## MLB

I did eventually find that P5C I was looking for.










Now it just needs a bit of dressing up with some new wood.


----------



## Willieboy

Here are a couple pics of my all steel Kahr K9 and a CTAC holster:


----------



## XD40Colorado

Nice.


----------



## luvmyberetta

*EAA Zastava EZ9*


----------



## hud35500

Love those Hi-Powers, but my favorite is the German P226 with the E2 kit. Perfection !


----------



## Morgo

Picked up a few more


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## clance

As you might have noted, the slide states this is a CZ75 B but it's not. The frame is a CZ75 D PCR which I replaced the upper assembly with the full-size B assembly. Why you might ask? Cause I'm a big Browning High Power fan and have been for years. I've been looing for something more modern to take its place but up to this point hadn't found one. This one gives me the feel and size of a BHP but with DA and a decock instead of the old "Cock and Lock" safety.

In short, if JMB was alive today this I believe would be the evolution of the BHP. It gives me everything great about a BHP but in a much more modern package. :supz:


----------



## mustang652

Bersa 9UC


----------



## Greenrob

Any idea on locating an M9 25th Anniversary Edition? Where would I start?


----------



## TAPnRACK




----------



## Shipwreck

Guess I'll post this here too


----------



## TAPnRACK

How bout one more Beretta...


----------



## Makarovii

Here a few 9mm pistols.


Bulgarian Military Makarov


East German Military Makarov with aftermarket rubber grip


Sig P226 with aftermarket rubber grip


Polish Radom P-83 May be my summer carry...


FEG PJK-HP9 Hungarian High Power copy


And my personal favorite CZ 75B


----------



## stephenva

Baby Eagle 9mm


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## HAL.9000

*With 20-round Mec-Gar mags.*


----------



## SailDesign

I'm going to stretch the point a little (like, by 2mm) with a 9x17 gun....


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Here's my latest,,,*

Bersa Thunder Pro UC 9mm in Duotone finish.










Aarond

.


----------



## Scorpion8

Astra A-70 and Browning HiPower ...



A Pair of Stars ....30M top and 30PK bottom


----------



## Shipwreck

UPDATED my post!

M11A1:



















Beretta 92's:


----------



## ronin11

P5 Compact, P5, P6 & P7M8


----------



## Hardluck

Custom S&W 639. One of my main EDCs.


----------



## petesimon

Makarovii said:


> ...
> DSC01333_zps579f19cf.jpg Photo by Makarovii | Photobucket
> Polish Radom P-83 May be my summer carry...


If you still have or are interested in that (Radom) Wanad P-83 pistol, then go ahead and checkout this 30 page manual.

Handgunforums - http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun...18mm-makarov-made-poland.html?highlight=wanad

Google Sites page - https://sites.google.com/site/petesimontabibito/p83wanadpistol


----------



## GETCHERGUN

My sig P6.


----------



## CZshadowgirl

:drooling:


Morgo said:


>


----------



## CW

For an ALL metal thread,

it seems to be lacking alot of aluminum grips....


----------



## Scorpion8

New-to-Me Star Firestar M43, 9mm.


----------



## wirenut




----------



## Wolfstein

Here are my all metal 9mm pistols. A Beretta 92A1 and a Taurus PT92. Also, here is my CZ 82 and P 64. It's 9mm, but 9X18 Makarov.(just thought I would include it, although it probably isn't what you had in mind)


----------



## DSTEGJAS

Why not start this thread back up again.

S&W 39-2.









S&W 59









S&W 659









Magnum Research Baby Eagle (Sorry about the 45)









Jim


----------



## Rock185

Oh why not.


----------



## Tangof

CZ 97b


----------



## hotshot357

I'll do my part. This forum needs a "shot-in- the- arm"!!!


----------



## Dcar335i

Dan Wesson Pointman 1911 9mm. Awesome shooter


----------



## Rock185

A whole year with no all metal 9MMs? This thread definitely needs a "shot-in-the-arm"


----------



## SSGN_Doc




----------



## pic

SSGN_Doc said:


>


Very nice


----------



## desertman

You sure know how to make me work.


----------



## desertman

And last but not least, phew. Did I forget any?


----------



## pic

I've examined the wood decking, and determined they are different.


----------



## pic

desertman said:


> And last but not least, phew. Did I forget any?
> 
> Yes ,you forgot next months acquisitions lol
> Very nice ,. Thank you again
> View attachment 19420
> View attachment 19421
> View attachment 19422


----------



## desertman

pic said:


> I've examined the wood decking, and determined they are different.


No it's the same deck. The pictures were taken at all different times of the day and year. Sometimes the flash would go off and not all of the pictures were taken at the same spot on my deck.

These two were taken in the almost same spot (you can tell by comparing that knot at the top of my P2000 SK and at the bottom of my Micro .380's grip) yet the deck color looks entirely different.

In the last picture you can see that same knot at the top of the picture right above the sight of the Sig P320, the third one over, top left. The coloring of the wood changes from left to right too.

Man, I've got to explain everything to you. You sure like to make me work.

Next months acquisitions? I don't think so. Guns are getting scarce at least any that I'd be interested in. Not only that but there's not much room left in my safe. I'm still hoping for a VP 45 SK or just a VP 45. As of yet HK doesn't make one. Whether they will or not is anyone's guess.


----------



## Clingun

Nice guns you got there desertman. How old is your oldest?


----------



## desertman

Clingun said:


> Nice guns you got there desertman. How old is your oldest?


Thank You!!

That's a good question. Out of that group I really don't know if you're referring to the order of which I bought them. As far as the age of manufacture it would be the S&W semi auto's. My oldest and first handgun is a Colt 1911 which I still have that I bought in 1980. It was originally in .38 Super and was made in 1929.

It had been refinished at least once to my knowledge. I had the frame finished in "metalife" a few years after I bought it. I've since converted it to .45ACP using a Colt Commander slide assembly. I still have all of the original parts in case I ever want to switch it back. That's why I never shortened the dust cover to match the slide.


----------



## Clingun

1929??! God it looks like it was made in the 90's (give or take) as shown in the photo. You've got yourself an antique there, does it still shot as good as before?

Edit: Oh sorry, didn't read the second paragraph. I wonder what it looks like if you switch back the original parts in it.


----------



## desertman

Clingun said:


> 1929??! God it looks like it was made in the 90's (give or take) as shown in the photo. You've got yourself an antique there, does it still shot as good as before?
> 
> Edit: Oh sorry, didn't read the second paragraph. I wonder what it looks like if you switch back the original parts in it.


Well I'm not gonna' switch it back right now but here's the original parts. It looks like a 1911 only with a longer slide a different hammer, trigger and grip safety.


----------



## Clingun

Those parts are well preserved, man. You did a great job keeping the parts in really good condition.


----------



## desertman

Clingun said:


> Those parts are well preserved, man. You did a great job keeping the parts in really good condition.


Those parts had been re blued at one time so it's not the original finish. I've toyed around with the idea of having the gun professionally restored by Turnbull.

After all of these years I just found out that I was wrong about the date of which it was manufactured it was 1941 and not 1929 as I was led to believe. I'm sure that probably affects the value. However it was one of the last .38 Super 1911's produced before the war. They resumed production in 1945. --Colt Super .38 & Super Match - Production Information by Charles Clawson. I have no idea of what it's restored value would be?

Being my very first handgun and at the time I bought it I was never really interested in it's value as a collectors piece. I just wanted a nice looking gun and there it was on the gun store's shelf. I then took a handgun safety course followed by a tactical handgun course and it's been uphill ever since.

I've put a lot of rounds out of and had a lot of fun with that gun both in .38 Super and it's converted .45ACP. I'll never get rid of it.


----------

